
How to disable “one more minute” on Screen Time? - wslh
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/250648426
======
wslh
I wonder how Apple Screen Time or Google Family Link passed any QA test.

~~~
kn0where
My brother showed me a while back that he could reset his screen time on an
app by deleting it and redownloading it from the App Store. It’s incredible
how badly designed this feature is.

